# Parasites in WC frogs



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

What do you do for parasites in WC frogs? I've heard people use some kind of products. Educate me please

Kasey


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

*Medical help*

Take a look at my new posting. Wild caught frogs should have fecals run, be treated with fenbendazole, Baytril, and metronidazole at a bare minumum.


----------

